# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Кто вы в сексе? Тест

## Irina

*Кто вы в сексе?*

При всей своей индивидуальности каждый из нас принадлежит к одному из четырех сексуальных типов. Этот тест поможет вам определить свой.

В некоторых семьях сексуальные отношения со временем сходят на нет, но это не мешает супругам относиться друг к другу с уважением.. Для других ссоры и ругань - привычное дело, но в постели они забывают обо всем. Существуют ли какие-нибудь закономерности в этом море чувств? Несомненно. Попытки "навести порядок" в столь, казалось бы, неуправляемой стихии любви предпринимают и психологи, и астрологи, и писатели. У Стендаля, например, описаны четыре вида любви - тщеславная, физическая, дружеская и страстная. Та классификация, о которой пойдет речь, включает тоже четыре типа - художественный, романтический, эмоциональный и чувственный.


*Итак, из помещенных ниже ответов выберите те, что более всего соответствуют вашим ощущениям. И сосчитайте ответы под какой буквой преобладают*



*1. В любви для вас важнее всего:*



а) единение душ, взаимопонимание;

б) сильная страсть - она волнует и притягивает;

в) полное слияние с другим человеком - то, чего не выразить словами;

г) глубокое чувство удовлетворения (главным образом в сексуальном смысле).



*2. Для вас любовь с первого взгляда - это:*



а) смесь влечения и безрассудства, что не имеет ничего общего с настоящим чувством;

б) искра, без которой не может прийти настоящая любовь;

в) лишь первый шаг на пути к более серьезному чувству;

г) сексуальное влечение, которое, встретившись с ответным призывом, может перерасти в постоянное чувство.



*3. Секс с новым партнером - это:*



а) чрезвычайно эротичное приключение, независимо от того, кто рядом с вами;

б) нечто прекрасное, если вы влюблены;

в) то, на что не так легко решиться;

г) всегда неизвестность и риск.



*4. Секс без любви:*



а) так же хорош (а иногда и более интересен), чем секс с постоянным партнером;

б) не вызывает таких эмоций, как секс с любимым человеком;

в) опошляет отношения;

г) может быть великолепен, и тогда следом за ним может прийти любовь.



*5. Для того, чтобы любовь со временем не угасла:*



а) она должна быть основана не только на сексе, но и на общности интересов, мыслей, занятий;

б) в ее основе должно лежать сильное неослабевающее чувство, осознание того, что вас свела судьба;

в) нужна прочная эмоциональная связь;

г) необходимо сексуальное удовлетворение, вам вместе должно быть хорошо.



*6. Обогащать сексуальную жизнь новшествами:*



а) необходимо, чтобы секс не потерял своей эротичности;

б) можно, но только если вы естественно подошли к этому, а не задались такой целью;

в) необязательно, ведь удовлетворение в сексуальных отношениях зависит от того, что вы чувствуете друг к другу, а не от "техники исполнения";

г) желательно ,чтобы понять, что вам нравится, а что нет, но это не столь существенно.



*7. Если у вас пропало желание делиться друг с другом тем, что на душе:*



а) вы ощущаете горечь и пустоту;

б) чувствуете себя никому не нужным (-ой);

в) не обращаете на это внимания: главное не выразить словами;

г) вы считаете, что это нормально, лишь бы в отношениях не появилось чувства враждебности.



*8. Решать проблемы, возникающие между вами, "путем переговоров":*



а) необходимо - собственно, только так их и можно разрешить;

б) возможно, однако само наличие проблем говорит о том, что любовь уходит;

в) трудно - разговоры не затрагивают чувств;

г) не стоит, поскольку это лишь вызывает раздражение. Чтобы помириться, лучше молча обнять любимого человека или заняться сексом.



*9. Для вас настоящая близость - это:*



а) постоянный обмен мнениями, общность мыслей;

б) постоянное проявление любви и преданности;

в) неподдельное чувство;

г) полное удовлетворение в интимной жизни и ощущение физической близости.






> *КАКОВ ЖЕ ВАШ СЕКСУАЛЬНЫЙ ТИП?*
> 
> 
> 
> Те, кто принадлежит к художественному типу, главным образом выбирали в ответах *вариант А*. В сексе они предпочитают перемены, разнообразие, но в целом не придают этой стороне жизни особого значения. Им куда важнее иметь рядом с собой близкого человека, с которым можно поделиться мыслями, поговорить по душам и быть понятым. Люди этого типа доверяют разуму больше, чем сердцу.
> 
> 
> 
> Представители романтического типа в ответах выбирали *вариант Б.* Их идеал - чудесное единение сердец, взаимное поклонение. Им необходимо ощущать особое отношение к себе со стороны своего спутника, они ищут обожания и восхищения. Люди этого типа ценят высокие романтические чувства. Если этого нет, любовь для них вряд ли возможна и секс тогда не представляет интереса. С дугой стороны, этим возвышенным натурам претит налаженная размеренность отношений.
> ...

----------


## Irina

Получилось, что я отношусь к художественному типу. Вариант А.
В принципе довольно похоже на меня.

----------

